# Polymer....



## rd_ab_penman (Mar 25, 2020)

Braided Lever Action pen blanks.
No finishing needed, just install the fittings.
Have a great tactile feel to them.

Les


----------



## TonyL (Mar 25, 2020)

Perfect!


----------



## PenPal (Mar 25, 2020)

Hail the Emporer of Innovation.

Kind regards my friend .

Peter.


----------



## Fstfish68 (Aug 1, 2020)

Epic!


----------



## howsitwork (Aug 2, 2020)

Very , very different Les.

Must admit I prefer your snakeskin ones though as , without a finish , these would rapidly become covered in “ muck and workshop debris“ in my hands.


----------

